# How will new resort taxes effect NHK account values?



## breezez (Feb 22, 2017)

Just curious,

Now that resort taxes are being charged at most locations on on cash charges such as housekeeping how much additional value should this add to NHK accounts.  In addition to unlimited HK you won't have to pay tax on HK fees either as long as they are not rented credits.


----------

